# Train Fest 2009



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hi all Fellow Live Steamers,July is ,"be in Michigan Month".This is going to be Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers Biggest Steamup.We have the real Berkshire # 1225,and Berkshire# 765 And Now The Daylight 4449, Here is the Link  http://www.trainfestival2009.com/event-attractions.php
Lima At its Greatest
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ TrainFestival 2009 News 

 "Daylight" Steam Locomotive to Attend TrainFestival 2009 in Owosso Michigan
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
(March 24, 2009 - Owosso, MI) The "World's Most Famous Steam Locomotive" will travel from it's home in Portland, OR 2500 miles to Owosso, MI for America's Largest Celebration of Railroading in July. Southern Pacific steam locomotive no. 4449 known as the "Daylight" will appear at TrainFestival 2009 in Owosso, MI July 23-26. The massive undertaking to organize this train is being jointly coordinated by The Steam Railroading Institute of Owosso, MI, The Friends of the 4449 of Portland, OR and The Friends of the 261 of Minneapolis, MN. 

TrainFestival 2009 is America's Largest Celebration of Railroading and will include 8 steam locomotives under steam, vintage and modern diesel/electric locomotives, various train rides, huge model train layouts, miniature train rides, art exhibit, locomotive cab tours, railroad vendors and much more. This family event is being held as a fund raiser to keep operating Pere Marquette steam locomotive no. 1225. This locomotive owned by the Steam Railroading Institute of Owosso, MI is due for Federal Railroad Administration re-certification in 2010. This locomotive is best known as the steam locomotive portrayed in the animated movie "The Polar Express".

The Southern Pacific Daylight no. 4449 will travel across country on an Amtrak sponsored trip hauling thousands of passengers on this rare excursion. The locomotive and train will travel through many cities along the way including Spokane, Fargo, Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Chicago, and Lansing. A special excursion will be operated on July 24 originating from TrainFestival 2009, tickets are available online. The locomotive will be on display during the event for visitors to photograph, visit with the crew as well as explore the cab.

Southern Pacific no. 4449 was built in 1941 as a GS-4 "Northern" type locomotive. A 4-8-4 wheel arrangement, she is 110' long, 10' wide and 16' tall. The locomotive and tender weighs 433 tons, and it operates with a boiler pressure of 300 psi. Her eight 80" diameter drivers and unique booster truck can apply 5,500 horsepower to the rails and exceed 100 mph.

The only remaining operable "streamlined" steam locomotive of the Art Deco era, No. 4449 pulled the famous Southern Pacific first class "Daylight" passenger trains between Los Angeles and San Francisco over the scenic Coast Route and then on to Portland until 1955. Retired to static display at Oaks Park in 1958, most thought SP 4449 would never run again.

In 1974, she was selected to pull the American Freedom Train throughout the United States, and was subsequently rebuilt. Southern Pacific no. 4449 ran for three years to the delight of over 30 million people. She is arguably one of the most beautiful locomotives ever built -- and kept that way by the all-volunteer Friends of SP 4449!

More information and tickets are available online at www.trainfestival2009.com or by calling (989) 725-9464.




First Class Tickets Now Available 

*


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. Just informed my wife - Daylight put it over the top!


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there as well, this is unreal!!! By the way, I see you guys will have a track set up, can I bring something to run? 
Can't wait 
Matt


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt,Yes Bring something to Run,If You can't Get track Time at Owosso,There is My house Monday.The next weekend is Huckleberry steamup.Get a Ride on 3 ft gage D & R G K-27 More info at Michigan small Live Steamers http://www.mssls.info/ 
Look at some of the Passenger cars that are Coming http://www.trainfestival2009.com/tickets/ 
July is the Time to be in Michigan


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt - "Unreal" is right! Because of my distance from Oregon, I never thought I'd see 4449 under steam, let alone 4449 together with _two _Berkshires. I'm assuming that UP's policies operations policy will preclude 844 and 3985 from participating, but a quick check of their steam page indicates bot engines are available. This reminds me of an warbird airshow I attended in the early 90's at the now defunct National Warplane Museum in Geneseo, NY. At first, two B-17s were scheduled to participate. But once a buzz got going, more and more B-17 owners decided to participate - I think there were 5 or 6 at the end of the day. 

MI is still a hike from MA, but it's a good excuse to take my toy car on a roadtrip and visit some family as well. 

Still in shock . . .


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt and all,To run on the Club track You must be a N.M.R.A. Member,Be 21 Years of age or have a parent with you. 
With our club being a 100% NMRA Club,We have a $1,000,000.00 libaty policy. with them,If You run and are not a NMRA member that voids the policy."Sorry That is the World We Live in Today"


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
Please clarify your statement on participation with the club given the bylaws article 2 section G and this FAQ:
*Do I have to be an NMRA member and a MSSLS member to run at an MSSLS event?*
NO. 
Anyone is welcome to come and steam with the group at any of our events. However, non-members are not covered by the NMRA’s liability insurance and non-members must bring their own fuel and water for their engines. Non-members may also have to pay an entrance fee depending on the location of the event. 

Age 21....are you sure your not thinking about the "steam" beer? Please clarify....


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charles / all,
  Need to make a correction to Bob's statement above.  Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers DO require you to be a NMRA member to join the club.  But you DO NOT need to join NMRA run on our track.  You will be required to sign a sheet stating you are not an NMRA member, and acknowledge that you will not be covered by the clubs liability policy.  We have non members run at many club events and welcome all steamers to join us as long as they abide by our club rules.
You can check our members by-laws if you have questions by following this link.   Number 6 of Article 1A is what we expect and require of our members and guests.

6. Shall act in a manner reflecting the reputation of the
Club as a friendly, inviting and family oriented group.
No improper language, jokes, jesters or rudeness will
be tolerated. Alcoholic beverages are prohibited
during club exhibitions.

Looking forward to meeting some of you this July.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
Thanks, Ryan is interested in traveling out to the event. Given that he is only 20 years old and may not have an "adult" with him thus the inquiry to be sure he could make a lap or two.

In fact, the meet is catching the attention of several of the Aikenback Live Steamers as a possible venue for this upcoming schedule of live steaming this summer.


Great to see the MSSLS involved in a high profile public event; great for the hobby!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Frankly, I don't know why you wouldn't join the NMRA and take advantage of their generous insurance coverage. 

But I'm a lawyer. 

'Nuff said!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
Thanks...for the followup information.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, no jesters. Leave the funny hats home, guys.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Morning all,Wife and I Drove to Owosso Yesterday to get a lay of the Land.They were Sand blasting 1225 Tender,To ready her new paint job,They ask Me not to take pictures of it .But here are pictures of the Site 
http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/OwossoTrainFest2009?authkey=Gv1sRgCKjDj8TW6avg9gE#slideshow


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I just checked my reservations at the Comstock hotel. 
They told me that most of the hotel is booked by the 'steam guys'..... I almost 'lost' my spot. 
I will bring my Aster Berk NPK renamed as the PM 1225 in honor of the event. 
Anyone know when Amtrack will post prices on the Portland to Chicago portion ? 
Let me know, may just be the trip of a lifetime for me,>60...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
TrainFestival 2009 is Growing! 
April 1, 2009 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Due to an over-whelming demand for pre-sale tickets for TrainFestival 2009, an extra date has been added. Thursday, July 23, 2009 will kick off America's Largest Celebration of Railroading. An additional All-Day Steam excursion behind the World Famous "Daylight" steam locomotive no. 4449 will operate from TrainFestival 2009 in Owosso, Mi to Alma and return on Thursday. First class seating is available as well. Seating is limited for each All-Day steam trip and is expected to sell out soon. 

First class tickets were released last week for the All-Day excursions and sold out with in hours of their release to the public. If you or some you know is planning on riding one of these trains we would suggest early purchase. This will be the last additional day that is added to the event. No additional train rides will be scheduled. 

You can purchase tickets by visiting www.trainfestival2009.com 


ONGOING COLLABORATION ENSURES OWOSSO WILL BE READY FOR TRAIN FESTIVAL MASSES 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

OWOSSO, MI - It's been full steam ahead for collaboration efforts between the City of Owosso, the Steam Railroad Institute, the Shiawassee Regional Chamber of Commerce and the Shiawassee Convention & Visitor's Bureau regarding the SRI's Train Festival this July 23-26. 

"We've been working with the city for awhile now on how to handle the thousands of visitors we're expecting to see from out of town and out of state," said SRI Executive Director TJ Gaffney. "We've gotten to the point where I think things are really under control and our guests are going to have a great experience in Owosso." 

Those involved in the Train Festival planning have been discussing issues such as entrances into the city, promoting local businesses and how to best circulate visitors around town. 

"Parking is probably the biggest issue we're working on now," said Owosso City Manager Joe Fivas. "We want it to be convenient for our visitors and also close enough to all the fun things going on around town that they are encouraged to stay and enjoy Owosso before going home." 

The SRI is now looking for local volunteers who can help the city prepare for and host Train Festival visitors. Anyone interested in volunteering, either for pre-event site preparation or to help direct traffic and welcome festival-goers during the event taking place July 23-26 is encouraged to contact TJ Gaffney at SRI by calling 989-725-9464. 




Quick Links... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
TrainFestival 2009 Website 
Steam Railroading Institute


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, 

Real Steam and Scale Steam? Nurse, change me. This might be a coin flip, DH of MI? 

And was someone offering boiler insurance?


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

This is a very exciting event with the chance to see #4449. The announcement last week derailed long standing plans to attend NSS! I'm planning to attend along with live steam family contingents from OH and PA. We are signed up for the Friday SP Daylight trip. 

With traffic and all, what will be arrangements to get trains to the MSSLS track? The real question is what would be realistic to bring to run.... 

Thank you for the kind invitation to steam. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Alan,Our club Track will as of now will be right NEXT to the Daylight.In My above post We will be parking across the river and walking over(Look at above Pictures) The new club track You will be able to run what ever You bring.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm now officially signed up to ride in 4449's Dome Car on Thursday. I suppose it would be a good idea to secure time off and find a place to stay!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW! A train festival in Michigan with 4449? How neat is that? I really wish that I could make it. I'll try to be there.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

A "sister" to Pere Marquette's #1225 is #1223. She is parked in the City of Grand Haven, Michigan city park.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Update on my Live Steam roster attending the Train Fest, formally known as the Berkshire Bash :>) My recently acquired GS 4 'War Baby' will attend along with My PM 1225 Berkshire !







I hope to get some nice pictures of them 'sitting' on the drivers of their namesakes.







Will our Michigan Steamer associates schedule run times as @ DH i.e. on a MLS board


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

SORRY GUYS.....
the 'quick reply' did not post my message, so I tried standard reply....








tried to cancel the multiples but didn't seem to work


----------

